

Ask HN: Did you get Google IO 2013 Ticket? If so at what time PDT? - suyash

I tried my best but couldn't get the ticket to IO 2013 this time. I was on the website at 6:59am PDT but sining in and getting to the ticket page it was 7:02 PDT. Sucks, share your experiences?
======
hackernews
Finally got a ticket reservation @7:40PDT.

Checkout #1. Timeout - Wallet shows a cancelled transaction - "Unable to
notify the merchant of this order.". Pending transaction of $900 showing on
bank account.

Checkout #2. Same as above. Now bank shows two pending transactions for $900.

Checkout #3. Card is now declined.

Checkout #4. Ticket reservation expires, redirect to start.

7:50PDT - Registration is now closed.

~~~
suyash
I like your username btw :)

------
mediocregopher
My friend got one about 15 minutes after registration opened, so I don't think
it's a get-em-while-their-hot kind of deal. My guess is that they're being
rate-limited, and it's not too late (I say to myself, staring at that stupid
spinning circle hoping against hope)

------
sngo82
My brother got a pending charge of $0.00 and a confirmation email and
confirmation code. I got a pending charge of $300.00 without either of the two
above...guess we have to wait and see what happens...

~~~
sngo82
my pending charge has now been cancelled...

------
mixmasteralan
7:45 AM PDT

I got to the wallet screen, clicked 'start now' and the clock was ticking.
Looked at the developer console and noticed a failed POST. Closed the popup
window and tried again. It worked.

------
gotosleep
I have a pending charge of $900 in my Google wallet transaction history but no
confirmation. It timed out while I was making the purchase, so still not sure.

~~~
gotosleep
And now my transaction shows up as cancelled by Google. Fuck you Google, fuck
you Google Wallet.

~~~
mikeflynn
This matches both my experience and reaction.

------
dman
Got one at 7:45 PDT. Was a pretty smooth transaction. Got it in my first try
for both the ticket and the payment.

~~~
suyash
You need to buy a lottery ticket today, I'm serious. You won't believe I
logged in at 6:59 am and kept trying till 7:38am no luck :(

~~~
dman
If you want any questions answered, I would be happy to ask them to the
relevant google teams while I am at IO.

------
Jun8
Tried on my Droid X phone, web page still says waiting for a ticket, never put
me back on the main page. Bug?

------
ericd
Agh, I clicked at 7:00:02, got a 500, refresh, and I've been retrying on every
bounce. Now it's closed :-(

------
skelsey
Registration is now closed.

